

Why I Made a Stupid iPhone App - SiliconAlley
http://nicholas.zaillian.com/blog/4

======
SiliconAlley
Longtime lurker, first time OP. Apologies if it's poor form to post your own
writing. I was motivated to write by an HN comment to the Fiplab guys a while
back: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2979091>

~~~
casenelson
Congrats on releasing your app.

Sure it's a stupid app, but you learned so much and had fun. When you have an
idea for your next stupid app the whole process will seem so much easier.

~~~
SiliconAlley
Thanks! Yes, I’ve already found that to be the case while working on the
successor project. Plus, though I didn't mention it in the piece, there are
many things peripheral to actual development that were a big time sink but
that now are just done and I don’t need to think about (incorporation,
associating my individual-type Apple dev program account with the company,
contracts etc).

------
cantbecool
I feel the same way when I hack around with my trivial Rails Applications. It
is not the destination that matters, but the journey.

